

Silicon Valley's 91-year-old designer - elemeno
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-33626980

======
zeckalpha
> IDEO is a global design and innovation consultancy founded in 1991 by David
> Kelley, Bill Moggridge and Mike Nuttall

> Steve Jobs was one of their first clients - IDEO designed Apple's first
> mouse

That doesn't add up, in a few different ways.

~~~
dethtron5000
The mouse was made by one of IDEO's precursor companies Hovey-Kelley. See
[http://www.ideo.com/work/mouse-for-apple/](http://www.ideo.com/work/mouse-
for-apple/) and [http://www.wired.com/2014/08/the-engineer-of-the-original-
ap...](http://www.wired.com/2014/08/the-engineer-of-the-original-apple-mouse-
talks-about-his-remarkable-career/)

------
bobwaycott
What a beautiful story. I wish I could sit around and have long chats with
Miss Barbara.

